

Audiophoolery - michael_dorfman
http://www.skeptic.com/eskeptic/10-01-06#feature

======
teeja
Worth reading and learning from ... although, since our ears are analog, since
human hearing is not science-complete, and since 'good reproduction' is very
often a question of taste (whatever "warm" means ???), the statement "Only
four parameters are needed to define everything that matters for audio
reproduction" is overly broad and a bit of pseudoscience itself. "No human can
hear much past 20 KHz" is not a scientific statement.

That said, if some salespeople were strung up with their monster cable, I'd
probably be unable to hear their screams.

